# HOW DO I REPLACE THE BALL JOINT??



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Apparently I need a new ball joint on my drivers side. Sears is quoting me over $200 to do it. I can get the part for $11.00 from Advance Auto. Does anyone have the process in how to do this? I can rent a press.

Jason


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

anyone??? I really need help on this one.


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

Do you have the full service manual? This should be in there, or maybe even a Haynes or a Chilton manual. I would check there first since I've never done the actual ball joint (lower control arms though).


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

GA16DE said:


> Do you have the full service manual? This should be in there, or maybe even a Haynes or a Chilton manual. I would check there first since I've never done the actual ball joint (lower control arms though).


You can buy the whole arm with ball joint and control arm bushings and replace it that way.
Or buy your ball joint from an auto parts place that will press it in for you.
IE not Autozone !!! call around the local parts houses. You may pay a bit more for the part, $11 is definitely on the low side. I don't know if advance will do this for you.
The shop i used charged about $6 -10 per side to do this some time ago.
Yes you use a press and spacers to press the old one out and press the new one in. So its two separate set up and press operations.
Good luck.....


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> You can buy the whole arm with ball joint and control arm bushings and replace it that way.
> Or buy your ball joint from an auto parts place that will press it in for you.
> IE not Autozone !!! call around the local parts houses. You may pay a bit more for the part, $11 is definitely on the low side. I don't know if advance will do this for you.
> The shop i used charged about $6 -10 per side to do this some time ago.
> ...


Advance had the tool that I rented for free. Seemed to work. My problem was the threads turned when I turned the bolt. I cut it off, then used the press and it worked. When I put the new one in, there is probably 3mm of space between the bottom of the ball joint to the arm. It's as tight as I could get it. Seems better now. Now I'll probably to back to sears and see if they can align it now. Thanks for the tip. This one wasn't so easy...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Sounds like it worked great. have some questions.
Are you saying the ball joints didn't bottom out on the Control Arm ?
Is it just a press fit or is there a clip to hold it in place ?
Don't understand what you cut off, the threads on the old ball joint.
Did you manage to do this with the control arm on the car with the tool?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Sounds like it worked great. have some questions.
> Are you saying the ball joints didn't bottom out on the Control Arm ?
> Is it just a press fit or is there a clip to hold it in place ?
> Don't understand what you cut off, the threads on the old ball joint.
> Did you manage to do this with the control arm on the car with the tool?


Did it on the car with the tool. I cut the threads off, because when you turned the bolt, the threads turned with it. Then I pressed it out. My only concern was when we put the new ball joint into the control arm, there is maybye 3 mm of space between the bottom of the control arm and the ball joint. I just want to make sure this is safe. The pin is in on top of the bolt. This ball joint had groves where the old one did not. It is press fit with a pin on top of the bolt.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Sounds like it worked great. have some questions.
> Are you saying the ball joints didn't bottom out on the Control Arm ?
> Is it just a press fit or is there a clip to hold it in place ?
> Don't understand what you cut off, the threads on the old ball joint.
> Did you manage to do this with the control arm on the car with the tool?


Well. apparantly this hasn't fixed my problem. Sears say I had a bad ball joint which I replaced yesterday. Still feels like the front drivers side wheel is shaking when I hit 65MPH on the highway. This really sucks...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Some suggestions.

Try rotating the rear wheel tire to the front.
check the tie rod end and tie rod to joint on the rack.

the joint should seat down to the control arm. I don't know whether this is an issue or not.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Some suggestions.
> 
> Try rotating the rear wheel tire to the front.
> check the tie rod end and tie rod to joint on the rack.
> ...


I called sears and they said I might have thrown the wheel weight off and that when you replace ball joints you have to realign the car. I'm bringing it in after work. I'll let you know.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Some suggestions.
> 
> Try rotating the rear wheel tire to the front.
> check the tie rod end and tie rod to joint on the rack.
> ...


I replaced both ball joints, both tie rod ends, and control arm bushings, got a front end alignment and she drives like a dream again. Did all the labor myself except for the alignment. All cost for me was parts and $70 for the alignment. Thanks for the tips once again.

Jason


----------

